# Anyone else?



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

If you ever do it...take pictures.
I have a DD who wants to swim with dolphins...and bite one on the dorsal fin, so to each her own.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'd imagine they're like riding a donkey so cant say it appeals
I rode a camel once and it was dreadful, my sister too - she was so terrified she peed herself.


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

... I really want a zebra.... I don't know why. I hear they are a pain in the butt, but I gotta name picked out and everything. Name will be Zweifel Baurboom, and will be called ZB for short.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol!!! I have no idea what I'd call mine, but I really want to ride/own a zebra!! They're SOOO cool!!!! Now I'm going to have to go see how big they are and if anyone's ever ridden one....


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

They are more or less large pony sized. They are rideable, but I hear they are real flighty. There is a trainer around here that will train them, she's got pictures of her jumping with them, and other such. (I dont know her, and not sure how i came across her site) I just think it would be cool. ZB the Zebra prancing around with his (yes, it'll be a he) spikey striped mane, be my little punk rocker pony. 

Apparently, you can buy them from anywhere between 1500 and 3000$ (females are more expensive), and aren't nearly as uncommon as I thought. There somewhere... I think in south Texas, that breeds and sells all kinds of exotics- including zebras, different deer types, camels, buffalo, etc. 

(Not that I have that kinda cash lying around, but is not nearly as expensive as I thought).


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Cool!!!! Someday, I WILL ride one!!! It'll be SOOO much fun!! He (or she) might be named Zeeby and will be my dream zebra pony!! =D
Haha not really, although a girl can dream!!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Just for fun, go to Youtube, and type in "Zack the Zebra" - there is the neatest video a gal has made of she and her beloved Zebra, Zack. He appears to be about 14 hands, and is so proud of himself! She does everything with him that one does with their horse. Really neat!


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'd like a zebra as a pet, but I can't say I'd ever want to get on one!!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I have always wanted to swim with dolphins. My sister got to do it when she went to Mexico, she said it was awesome.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

^^^
Yeah my cousin is OBBSESSED with the idea of swimming with dolphins, I wouldn't mind it either though.


----------



## TigerLilly16 (Jun 9, 2013)

I once rode a zebra, my aunt owned a horse rehab for horses who have been mistreated, and every so often she would get either a donkey or a mule..
One day she got a zebra in and I trained it, helped it regain its strength  
I rode it a couple times and it was just like a little pony  

Have you ever ridden a mule? If so, it felt like that except with a shorter stride.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I drive my donks... does that count? I gave several people a heart attack yesterday driving down a neighborhood.


----------

